#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Maths Resources & Related Discussions >  >  Solution of mathematics question

## anuragk

Que.
Solve or integrate (3x+1)dx / (x^4 + x^2 + 1)^2?





  Similar Threads: Erwin Kreyszig - Advanced Engineering Mathematics - 9e w/ Solution Manual (PDF)  Read Erwin Kreyszig - Advanced Engineering Mathematics - 9e w/ Solution Manual (PDF) bs grewal higher engineering mathematics solution engineering mathematics 3 -  Question Applied Mathematics Question Paper for Mumbai University

----------


## rocky-cen

And the solution is :

----------


## goswami kumar

whats the solution?

----------

